# Reptile ID Fun!!!



## CrocKeeper

We are constantly doing this in Non-P scientific, but as was recently suggested by a very "_*COOL*_" fellow







(he knows who he is)...I put this here...

Weare looking for answers that are definitive....."snake" doesn't count here ..LOL...
I start us with an easy one:

What is this:


----------



## Guest

Andean Milksnake.









I'll be checking my mailbox for the prize.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Hey somebody looked at this thread!!!!









It is not an Andean milksnake though....









good guess....next?


----------



## Red Eyes

Scarlet Kingsnake (Lampropeltis triangulum elapsoides)?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Another good guess but

Nope.....

How about I give you all a little







not a member of the genus Lampropeltis


----------



## Bawb2u

Are we into the realm of Micrurus, somewhere?


----------



## psychofish

Im glad you think its easy


----------



## CrocKeeper

"Are we into the realm of Micrurus, somewhere?"

Yes, yes we are. Genus _Micrurus_....

now all we need is a species...I do not expect subspecific allocations...


----------



## bjmarche

Micrurus surinamensis?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Micrurus spixii obscurus (Amazonian Coral Snake)

J-Rod


----------



## bjmarche

Damn, you got it smokingbubbles.
Put up a new one.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and that was suppose to be an easy one croc? damn, i thought i knew snakes...


----------



## smokinbubbles

alright this one shouldn't be that hard.

J-Rod


----------



## Red Eyes

Komodo dragon (Varanus komodoensis)


----------



## smokinbubbles

sorry try again.

J-Rod


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im guessin its what resides in your living quarters smkn bubbs?


----------



## smokinbubbles

KINGofKINGS said:


> im guessin its what resides in your living quarters smkn bubbs?


no i really wish i had a extra 5000 layin around though

J-Rod


----------



## KINGofKINGS

is it a brontasaurus?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Good job on the Coral snake gang.....

and great picture for the next one...you guys are not looking in the phillipines....


----------



## Bawb2u

Here's another easy one.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Bawb2u said:


> Here's another easy one.


isn't the whole point of this game to answer the first one right before continuing on to the next









J-Rod


----------



## Bawb2u

smokinbubbles said:


> Here's another easy one.


isn't the whole point of this game to answer the first one right before continuing on to the next :laugh:

J-Rod
[/quote]

Oop, sorry my bad. That's Varanus mertensi, isn't it?


----------



## smokinbubbles

Bawb2u said:


> Here's another easy one.


isn't the whole point of this game to answer the first one right before continuing on to the next :laugh:

J-Rod
[/quote]

Oop, sorry my bad. That's Varanus mertensi, isn't it?
[/quote]

its alright man. sorry though yall are close though.

J-Rod


----------



## CrocKeeper

Areyou saying that my hint for everyone to look in the Philipines is wrong?
Is that not a Butaan? The only frugivorous varanid?


----------



## smokinbubbles

CrocKeeper said:


> Areyou saying that my hint for everyone to look in the Philipines is wrong?
> Is that not a Butaan? The only frugivorous varanid?










i never said it was wrong. but yes a real beautiful monitor in my eyes.

J-Rod


----------



## CrocKeeper

whew....

I thought damn I am getting old...LOL

well there are plenty of hints as to what it is...now we will let one of you tell us all what it is in verancular terms that everybody understands...and I agree J-Rod..absolutely awesome monitors...I also wish I had a few....


----------



## Red Eyes

Gray's monitor lizard (Varanus olivaceus)


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> whew....
> 
> I thought damn I am getting old...LOL
> 
> well there are plenty of hints as to what it is...now we will let one of you tell us all what it is in verancular terms that everybody understands...and I agree J-Rod..absolutely awesome monitors...I also wish I had a few....


I had it after the Phillipines hint but I figured on taking turns. Any id on the pic I posted?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Bawb...I think yours was easier for keepers to ID 15 years ago...LOL I have rarely seen them in collections anymore....but is it fair for me to tell people to look towards Nicaragua?


----------



## bigboi

Galliwasp!


----------



## CrocKeeper

"Galliwasp!"









Indeed! Good job...I did not expect that one so quick, you all rock!

Hmmmm...now what,,,,, how about :

View attachment 116854


----------



## smokinbubbles

white lipped python? its to hard to tell sense we don't have a full body shot and its still a baby

J-Rod


----------



## CrocKeeper

I know this one was a little underhanded...








But I have total faith in you guys.......

Nope not a white-lipped Python, although (good guess) I could kinda see where you would try that one...it is a python....but it is a python.....


----------



## Bawb2u

bigboi said:


> Galliwasp!


Little more specific? Galliwasp is sort of a catch-all for this species.


----------



## Bawb2u

CrocKeeper said:


> I know this one was a little underhanded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have total faith in you guys.......
> 
> Nope not a white-lipped Python, although (good guess) I could kinda see where you would try that one...it is a python....but it is a python.....


Aspidites melanocephalus?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Not Aspidites melanocephalus (Black-Headed Python for those who wondered..) ...although that was a good guess as well......

hmmm....I think I will wait to give any hints, you guys seem to be nailing this stuff too quickly...I don't think you need any help yet.....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

damnit ive seen them on kingsnake before(i think)... is it a savu? and can you guys start using common names versus scientific names?


----------



## Bawb2u

KINGofKINGS said:


> damnit ive seen them on kingsnake before(i think)... is it a savu? and can you guys start using common names versus scientific names?


The problem with common names is that some reptiles don't have them and some of the common names aren't specific enough for total identification, like the first picture posted couldn't be called a "Coral snake" as there are more than 50 snakes that go by the term Coral snake and that's not counting the variations between them. The best thing to do is to copy the Latin and paste it into Google. That will give you a common name if available and give you information about that particular animal which is pretty much the point of this exercise; to have a little nerdy fun and learn about species that are outside the normal realm of pet store animals.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

"nerdy fun" is right- dang!


----------



## CrocKeeper

Why is it nerdy to use the binomials here but not on the P's?
No one thinks twice about calling them Rhoms, or Pygos.......
I never understood that......anyway I digress...

Now to your guess....King of Kings, No it is not a Sawu python. You are the closest guess so far though!!!!!!!!! Interesting note on the Sawu since we are all learning and teaching about Binomial nomenclature....The Latin Alphabet has no W...so The Island Sawu, translated as *savuensis* when it was used to describe where this insular python species was from.
You are Really close....It is a Liasis species, CLOSELY related to the Sawu...Good Job!!!!!


----------



## bigboi

Macklot python (Liasis mackloti)


----------



## CrocKeeper

*Liasis mackloti* Duméril & Bibron, 1844

Distribution: Indonesia.

Ok...how about this one gang...
View attachment 116998


----------



## CrocKeeper

Is anyone still here?









I was looking forward to the guesses on the next one.....


----------



## bigboi

Not to sure not much of a snake myself more of a monitor guy sorry!


----------



## CrocKeeper

no body visits this post anymore........


----------



## CrocKeeper

OK...WHERE IS EVERYONE???!!!!


----------



## acestro

That's not Candoia is it?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Someone visited this thread!!!









Nope not Candoia..but a great starting point.....

Ok come on gang lets get this moving........


----------



## acestro

Um... not an odd 'Hog Island' type of Boa thingy???


----------



## CrocKeeper

:rasp:

Not even close!

Where is everybody?

(Damn Ace...you realize you are heading toward 10K posts!?)


----------



## psychofish

I was hoping someone else would get it lol

I dont have anykind of idea.


----------



## acestro

CrocKeeper said:


> :rasp:
> 
> Not even close!
> 
> Where is everybody?
> 
> (Damn Ace...you realize you are heading toward 10K posts!?)


Yeah... kind of caught up with some of the other '03 members by doing some lounge time









Ready to celebrate it!

/needs another pic of this snake...


----------



## CrocKeeper

LOL..I guess my 1500 posts put me in last place..LOL

I know when you hit 10K I will raise a pint or two ..









Ok so we know it is not Candoia, and not Boa (both are genus's of Boa species for those who do not know) I provide another picture of the snake in question currently:


----------



## acestro

So... it's not any kind of boa? A kind of python then? Man, I dont even have a guess









/looks at sheen and is perplexed...


----------



## CrocKeeper

Yes, it is a python...and one not often heard about, let alone actually seen.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Where are y'all at?????









I know somebody can do this...and we need you to so I can put up a new one.....
It IS a python, and it is an INDONESIAN SPECIES from an Island in the Lesser Banda Arc....now if you don't get that quick from that hint, I , I ...I will drink another beer!


----------



## acestro

Hmmmm....









Hmmm....

I'm guessing Dunn's python...

I thought it looked like a macklot python but saw that as the last guess









Want some irony, here's one of the places I found it:

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/sho...ead.php?t=85549

dunno who that goofy Riley guy is that wants those pythons....


----------



## CrocKeeper

That is Irony! I love it!!!!

YES DUNN'S PYTHON!!!!
Ok..now a new one...

Begin thy guessing herecourtesy of a* P-Fury member* and a trip to a zoo)


----------



## acestro

Well I can narrow it down to about 30 species....


----------



## CrocKeeper




----------



## Omnius

A Nanday conure!







Did I win huh huh? Seriously Some type of caiman?


----------



## Omnius

Double post... Indo-Pacific Croc?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Not a caiman....not an Indo-pacific, but indeed a member of the genus _Crocodylus_...


----------



## Omnius

I still say its a Nanday Conure...


----------



## lastgreengarden

Crocodylus porosus

i suck but thats my guess haha


----------



## Red Eyes

Crocodylus acutus


----------



## CrocKeeper

still not an Indo-pacific (porosus)

nope not an acutus..but americans are very fine crocodilians....

we are narrowing down the choices quickly...


----------



## Omnius

Saiam croc? Mugger croc?


----------



## lastgreengarden

Crocodylus mindorensis!?
or
Crocodylus Niloticus?

i dont even know why i try haha


----------



## Red Eyes

Weißer Crocodylus porosus


----------



## CrocKeeper

It's still not a porosus...
Not a siamese, not a phillkipine, mugger, or nile.....

choices are growing smaller.....


----------



## lastgreengarden

i give up, this game sucks









i guess i just suck


----------



## CrocKeeper

This is supposed to be hard...get the brain working...LOL

You guys only have so many more Crocodylus species to work through...


----------



## lastgreengarden

i looked again but i really have no idea







sorry i let you down haha


----------



## Omnius

Chinese coc? Orinoco croc?


----------



## KingRex

I'll join in the game

So its not an orinoco or an american... hmmm...

The nose is broad yet triangular

False Gharial (Tomistoma Sheglii)?


----------



## CrocKeeper

Who said it wasn't an Orinoco?

Orinoco Croc is the correct answer!!!!!!!!









Tomistoma is a neat animal..with a MUCH narrower snout..and of course is not a member of the Genus Crocodylus...

OK next picture:


----------



## JustJoshinYa

My only guess would be cobra, najas? i dont think so though the coloring is off.


----------



## lastgreengarden

Hemachatus haemachatus


----------



## Red Eyes

Naja sumatrana


----------



## JustJoshinYa

> Hemachatus haemachatus


----------



## Omnius

CrocKeeper said:


> Who said it wasn't an Orinoco?
> 
> Orinoco Croc is the correct answer!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomistoma is a neat animal..with a MUCH narrower snout..and of course is not a member of the Genus Crocodylus...
> 
> OK next picture:


Don't I get to pic the next one? LOL


----------



## lastgreengarden

ohhh did i win? (thw cobra one?)


----------



## CrocKeeper

YES garden!!!









It was indeed a Rhinkal!

Omnius....post a picture ! Lets get this rolling again!


----------



## lastgreengarden

YES im soo happy, im not playing anymore though, id rather go out in a blaze of glory









should let Omnius pick the next one he got the croc one, that was freakin hard!


----------



## Omnius

Sorry for the late reply here is an easy one. I want the subspecies though....


----------



## Red Eyes

Lampropeltis getula californiae


----------



## acestro

Red Eyes said:


> Lampropeltis getula californiae


Um, the head looks a little wide for that









Morelia spilota cheynei?


----------



## Red Eyes

acestro said:


> Lampropeltis getula californiae


Um, the head looks a little wide for that









Morelia spilota cheynei?
[/quote]








I was just looking at the colours


----------



## killarbee

Morelia spilota imbricata


----------



## Omnius

Some of the guesses are very close(Minus the kingsnake LOL) crockeeper will render final judgement. Also this was a low blow but its a baby...


----------



## CrocKeeper

Morelia spilota definately......

I would lean toward cheynei, as animal is pictured on black cloth......and means is captively produced animal ....... imbricata is not as common or usually as contrasty, but scarcity of imbricata in collections leans me toward ID of said snake as M. s. cheynei...


----------



## jmax611

i was going to post a pic of my trouser snake but i dont have wide angle lens..........


----------

